# lage einer Geraden zu einem Kreis



## michiR (19. Jan 2005)

ich hab ein kleines problem. ich muss folgende aufgabenstellung programmieren ich wäre über jede hilfe dankbar 

Die Lage einer Geraden (gegeben durch k und d der Geradengleichung y=kx+d) zu einem Kreis (gegeben durch M(x/y) und r) ist zu ermitteln.

meine e-mailadresse ist michael.redl@utanet.at

i


----------



## Manfred (19. Jan 2005)

Soll ermittelt werden, ob die gerade den Kreis schneidet??

Bzw. wie kann die Lage sein, oder wie soll die Ausgabe vom Programm aussehen?


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2005)

ja es  soll ermittelt werden ob sie den kreis in einem punkt in zwie oder in keinem schneidet


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jan 2005)

1. das ist ein aufgabengesuch
2. wirst du wohl keine lösung bekommen, schon alleine wegen dem satz "meine e-mailadresse ist michael.redl@utanet.at "

3. weder ein bitte noch ein danke noch sonst was...viel spass beim weitersuchen


----------

